# NHL Center Ice



## Rangers4me (Jun 10, 2007)

I am currently a Time Warner subscriber in the LA area. I got approval to add a dish in my apartment complex. My primary reason for doing so would be to get more NHL center ice content in HD.

Does anyone know if this is the case? Also, as a New York Rangers fan, I know Dish network does not have MSGHD, but will all the Rangers games be available on MSG in SD?

Lastly, even though Dish does not have Yes Network, are Yankees games available as part of MLB extra innings?

Thanks!


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Yes, you should get all the rangers games on dish network NHL CI in SD. Dish does not offer MLB EI. When dish did offer MLB EI there were no yankee games on Yes. There were som yankee games on the visiting team broadcast.

I had dish NHL CI last year. 
This season I am getting NHL CI through Directv. Almost every game in HD.
Also Directv has MSGHD.

I switched my Dish subscription to Dish HD absolute this year. When I called to cancel my autorenewal for CI and NBA LP, the rep told me I was not signed up for the
packages. I guess Dish Absolute subs cannot get the sports packages.


----------



## AaronBE (Aug 5, 2008)

Does anyone know if all games shown on Center Ice in HD or just some of them?


----------



## gretschdrum (Dec 29, 2007)

AaronBE said:


> Does anyone know if all games shown on Center Ice in HD or just some of them?


Just some of the games are in HD. Sometimes neither team is broadcasting in HD and sometimes Dish does not have rights to certain HD feeds. Overall, between VS, NHL network, HD Net, NBC, and Center Ice you'll have a good bit of HD games to choose from.


----------



## hiero4life (Apr 10, 2008)

I got CI last year and almost every day there were HD games on.


----------



## Rangers4me (Jun 10, 2007)

Does anyone know if VS is included with NHL Center Ice? It sucks to have to pay $7-10 more a month, just for that channel (either for Top 250 or Turbo Gold).


----------



## AaronBE (Aug 5, 2008)

Rangers4me said:


> Does anyone know if VS is included with NHL Center Ice? It sucks to have to pay $7-10 more a month, just for that channel (either for Top 250 or Turbo Gold).


I do not believe VS is included with the Center Ice package.

Does anyone know if HD Net will continue to show NHL games this season?


----------



## wolfjc (Oct 4, 2006)

AaronBE said:


> I do not believe VS is included with the Center Ice package.
> 
> Does anyone know if HD Net will continue to show NHL games this season?


I heard that HD NET is still talking with the NHL and nothing is resolved.
Note this is HD NET vs NHL and not Dish.
The only to get VS is to get the top 250 this is Dish.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

There is an awful lot of east coast HD hockey that Dish does not have carriage agreements for.
Five teams will have all home and away games broadcast in HD. Flyers on CSN Philly and Rangers, Devils, Islanders and Sabres on MSG HD and MSG HD Plus. These games will not be on E* in 
HD. Five teams is 20 percent of the league.


----------



## kosmo13 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi there a confirmed listing of which channels will be broadcasted in HD for the Center Ice package? 

For example, MSG wasn't HD, neither was NESN - any updates on those?

Also - Will the Saturday night CBC games be broadcast in HD, or just the SD crap we received last year - which was below even normal SD standards!


----------



## wolfjc (Oct 4, 2006)

kosmo13 said:


> Hi there a confirmed listing of which channels will be broadcasted in HD for the Center Ice package?
> 
> For example, MSG wasn't HD, neither was NESN - any updates on those?
> 
> Also - Will the Saturday night CBC games be broadcast in HD, or just the SD crap we received last year - which was below even normal SD standards!


Last year I had the sports package and NESN did have a HD feed and I think on Dish's version of CI there were some NESN HD feeds.
I do not know of ANY CI versions that had HD feeds from CBC I don't know why but NO ONE had HD from any Canadian network other that NHL Network.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

wolfjc said:


> I heard that HD NET is still talking with the NHL and nothing is resolved.
> Note this is HD NET vs NHL and not Dish.
> The only to get VS is to get the top 250 this is Dish.


I noticed that the NHL Network doesn't have it schedule listed on the NHL web site so I wouldn't fret yet. Personally, I will be disappointed if HDNet doesn't have the league this year.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Rangers4me said:


> I am currently a Time Warner subscriber in the LA area. I got approval to add a dish in my apartment complex. My primary reason for doing so would be to get more NHL center ice content in HD.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is the case? Also, as a New York Rangers fan, I know Dish network does not have MSGHD, but will all the Rangers games be available on MSG in SD?
> 
> ...


If you want MSG HD you will have to go to DirecTV. E* does not have MSG HD and their NHL CI had fewer channels with HD. Also, DirecTV typically has both teams feeds and if they are in HD from the RSN, you will get them in HD on NHL CI. I just switched from cable to D* and did extensive research on who had MSG HD. Here is the link to E* Sports pack and you can clearly see that MSG HD is missing.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/whats_on_dish/pay_per_view/sports/multi_sports_packages/packages.aspx


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

purtman said:


> I noticed that the NHL Network doesn't have it schedule listed on the NHL web site so I wouldn't fret yet. Personally, I will be disappointed if HDNet doesn't have the league this year.


It doesn't appear that HDNet will have NHL games this year, but no confirmation. I tried to email a couple of people with HDNet asking and no response. I had bookmarked the NHL page of HDNet and it is no longer valid.

http://www.hd.net/nhl.html


----------



## hiero4life (Apr 10, 2008)

I heard on NHL live that HDNet won't carry NHL games.


----------



## puck_it (Sep 30, 2008)

Hound said:


> Five teams is 20 percent of the league.


16%

plus a lot of FSNs are boosting their HD coverage.


----------



## hiero4life (Apr 10, 2008)

Not the FSN for the Kings I heard they are only showing 10 in HD, not sure about the mighty nuts.


----------



## hiero4life (Apr 10, 2008)

NHL CI channels are showing on the guide! It's almost time to drop the puck.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Rangers4me said:


> Does anyone know if VS is included with NHL Center Ice? It sucks to have to pay $7-10 more a month, just for that channel (either for Top 250 or Turbo Gold).


VS is just available in AT 250, but Golf is in SD in AT 200. Preview?


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

wolfjc said:


> Last year I had the sports package and NESN did have a HD feed and I think on Dish's version of CI there were some NESN HD feeds.


Not correct. There were no CI HD feeds on E* last year.


----------



## hiero4life (Apr 10, 2008)

Hound said:


> Not correct. There were no CI HD feeds on E* last year.


I'm guessing you are meaning NESN through CI in other markets.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Paul Secic said:


> VS is just available in AT 250, but Golf is in SD in AT 200. Preview?


No, Golf is now part of AT 200, since August I think.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

jclewter79 said:


> No, Golf is now part of AT 200, since August I think.


Thanks for the info, even though I hate golf.:lol:


----------



## Rangers4me (Jun 10, 2007)

Anyone know when the Dish Center Ice schedule will be out? DTV and inDemand already seem to have theirs available.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

hiero4life said:


> I'm guessing you are meaning NESN through CI in other markets.


Correct. There were no NESN HD feeds on E* last year. That will probably change this year because E* now offers NESN HD.


----------

